# balding area



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

i've just noticed that my big fat fawn has got a small balding patch on her neck, i've checked her housemates and her and everyone has their whiskers so i dont think its barbering, and i havnt witnessed any obsessive grooming, any idead what else it could be? perhaps from a scrap?


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Its looks to me like overgrooming one someones part. I'm sure barbering isnt soley centered on whiskers. Does she have any scabs or soreness under the area?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It could be overgrooming, it could be a small patch of ringworm. I always spray patchy fur with tea tree, just in case!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

treat for ringworm asap,its a pain in the bum if it goes through your stock.


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

!! ok,should i also treat the others who are with her just in case? tea tree? any particular form of tea tree, i have standard oil. would it need to be dilluted?

cheers

oh, and no scabs or anything else, just smooth area like she had a mini wax :shock:


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've never used the t tree,I think Cait dabs it on undiluted.If you want to do the lot get a tub of athletes foot powder from the chemist or supermarket and sprinkle them all,better safe than sorry.When it took hold in my shed it cost me a fortune to get rid of over the months.I powder any new stock I get now.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I replied to this yesterday but it hasn't appeared?

Anyway, I dilute the tea tree in water, about 10-12 drops in a couple of hundred ml of water. I use the oil that you buy from Boots and other similar places, nothing special. Then just put it in a spray bottle and spray affected mice a few times a week until it has gone. It has never harmed the mice at all but seems to work.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

It would work as a general antiseptic type of a thing then used like that and might kill a few things.The athletes foot powder will only do fungus.I bet we're all over reacting and it's nothing.I live in dread of fungus,how many times have I had something I thought might win only to find a chunk of fur missing.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Better to be safe than sorry as they say. As you say Sarah showing makes you super sensitive to anything that might go wrong and you have to sort it before it becomes a big problem and spreads. It is probably just overgrooming :lol:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

when i noticed the bald bit i'd already moved her to live with another mouse and since then the fur is growing back rapidly, so i think it may have been someone over doing the grooming, which is strange as i havnt noticed any of the others like that who were lving together, i'll treat them just to be safe as thats the kind of ethos i believe too! thanks for the help


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Glad it was something so easily fixed Daisy - see how paranoid show breeding makes you :coolgun :dance


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Had a similar thing recently turns out a certain Buck was getting a bit carried away ......say no more..


----------

